# PCD Here We Come.



## audu67 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like our 335i convertible made it over to the Performance Center. Jonathan, here we come - see you on Wednesday the 4th.

The Sassers


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Have fun!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## audu67 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Jonathan,

Did you happen to see a new 2010 Space Grey E93 hanging around your place today?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Several... 

If it is the one with red interior, we had to put it into the driving school lineup for today :bigpimp: (just kidding).

Honestly, we have so many BMW's onsite that you tend to not pay any attention to them unless it is camoflouged up. Then it's worth taking a deeper look


----------



## audu67 (Sep 25, 2009)

If they're camouflaged how do see them. I guess you could still see the 4 tires.

Ready or not we'll be on our way in the morning. See you on Wednesday.


----------

